# Texture Libraries for SU?



## mahking51 (28 Nov 2006)

Hi,
Can anyone point me at some texture libraries for SU please? I would like a variety of different wood textures and some metall if possible.
Regards
Martin


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Nov 2006)

Martin, take a look here: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... t=textures
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... t=textures
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... t=textures

Maybe these'll get you going?


----------



## Nick Gibbs (14 Jan 2008)

Hi Dave

I am editor of British Woodworking magazine. I've been given your name by Steve Maskery. He says you know lots/everythiing about SU!!!

Do you know why colours we are using in SU are coming out differently between two computers? Steve does a model on his PC, which he then exports to png or jpg. If I take one of his models and output it from my Mac the colours aren't always the same. This is really frustrating because we are trying to use SU for all drawings in the mag so that readers can have a go too. Any ideas?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Jan 2008)

Hi Nick.

It isn't unusual for colors to be different between monitors and printed output. There are adjustments that can done to monitors (as with televisions) to change the appearance of images on screen.

I don't know a lot about it but for the Mac, at least, you can get a device that can be used to calibrate the screen. It looks a bit like a hockey puck with a cord and it is held against the screen during the calibration process.

If you are only using colors and not wood grain textures it is possible to use Pantone colors. These colors are standards for printing. You can purchase Pantone swatch books so you can see what a color will look like. This might be useful and is probably easier than calibrating monitors. If Steve uses 4635 C in a model, you can find it in the book to see how it should look printed.

There's also RAL-Farben which is similar but different.

If you think these would be a good way to go I'll get a link to you so you can add the libraries.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Jan 2008)

Nick,
This most likely won't be a SU issue but one of colour spaces, and colour management which is one of the hardest problems to deal with in digital photography. You'll need to read up on it as it's a complicated issue but broadly speaking you need to ensure that Steve and yourself are using the same colour profiles - I suggest sRGB for both of you. Also I am not sure if you are referring to the colours you get on the screen on a line printer or in the (colour separation) process at the printers. You'll need to be a bit more specific.


----------

